# Is WI next? Leg. Vote Tuesday 1/8



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

This really snuck up on me, especially considering a $1 increase in tax per pack only just took effect 1/1.

http://www.jsonline.com/story/index.aspx?id=702246

Contact your legislators NOW!

http://www.rtda.org/legislation.html


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Well I think its apparent which way the JS wants that one to go :hn


I knew they were thinking about doing this, but I didn't know it was going to come up so soon. Here's to hoping it doesn't pass :ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Ah, crap!


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

:tpd:
double crap.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

When the Surgeon General said that any amount of second hand smoke is harmful ,that opened the floodgates for states to go smoke free. The anti-smoking alliance or whatever these commies are called jumped on that with both feet and they are getting great traction out of it. Hence no place should be exempt because you are saying their employees do not receive the same importance as others. When you say that you don't have to work at the place there talking point is ,,"well people that need jobs will say it does not matter because the need the job" this jerk in one paragraph says that it does not matter if there is a ban because people will still go out and drink and eat then at the bottom of his story he is citing the need for a level playing field. I would imagine that Minnesota who has had their ban for three months wants Wisconsin to be smoke free to level the playing field of people going over to your state to smoke in bars.. Each legislative session this group of Nazi's target two or three states that they think they have the votes to pass this law and they make sure that no business is left out and the worst part of all of this is they are funded by big tobacco.. Its just a matter of time until the whole nation is smoke free ,,smokers don't have a organized group to defend themselves so they go down with barely a whimper..I contacted my state senator and congress person and suggested other people do the same but not many did..,,"Wisconson I wish you luck but I don't like your chances"


Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

UPDATE - Bill Passes in Senate committee, original implementation of Jan. 2009 changed to Jan. 2010 due to tavern league input, tobacco mfg owned facilities may allow smoking , hotels can offer smoking rooms. It now goes to the floor, will have to find out when.



> Senate bill 150, as amended (with later implementation date of Jan. 2010, Big Tobacco-friendly exemptions, hotel/motel change), is voted on.
> 
> Carpenter - yes
> Coggs - yes
> ...


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

this sucks.... hope it doesn't go through... don't the bars have more power? I want to know how they will enforce this up north where there is a bar every 200 ft.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

King James said:


> this sucks.... hope it doesn't go through... *don't the bars have more power?*


In Illinois they didn't.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> In Illinois they didn't.


yah, you guys found that one out... but doesn't WI have the most bars per capita or at least close? I hope they can do something about getting it passed, and will love to see how they enforce it like sheboygan and farther north small towns


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

King James said:


> yah, you guys found that one out... but doesn't WI have the most bars per capita or at least close? I hope they can do something about getting it passed, and will love to see how they enforce it like sheboygan and farther north small towns


I hope so too Jimmy, I like the option of driving up there if I want to smoke in a bar with you guys. :tu


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

I havent heard about any smoking bans in Mayberry:ss


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

backwoods said:


> I havent heard about any smoking bans in Mayberry:ss


I thought smoking in Mayberry was banned annually from like November thru May :hn


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

RenoB said:


> I thought smoking in Mayberry was banned annually from like November thru May :hn


hell, theres been more smokin in mayberry in the last month than ever before. roastin coffee is a stinky business :r

there will be a Mayberry HERF this year, but this time we will have the coffee roasters each bring a freshroast so we can sample some mad coffees:tu


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

backwoods said:


> there will be a Mayberry HERF this year, but this time we will have the coffee roasters each bring a freshroast so we can sample some mad coffees:tu


A fine tradition! The mayberry herf in 06' was my first. I'm looking forward to herfing it up again and drinking way too much coffee :tu


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

The state of Wisconsin is home to one of, if not, the strongest lobby groups in the nation...the Wisconsin Tavern League...and they are fighting a statewide smoking ban tooth and nail, and after the last thing I read or heard...they are winning. Half of the tax money that keeps the state of Wisconsin in the black comes from alcohol sales. If smoking becomes banned, not only will TONS of bars close...they will also need to find a new way to make half their budget. The Minnesota Tavern League had its hands tied from the beginning, they had no chance in their case. Lets hope to GOD that the Communist oppression of Minnesota does not cross the St. Croix/Mississippi river.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I hope you guys shove it up there ass over there,,like we should have here..



Jerry ( still fighting communism ) in Minnesota.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Good luck, Fellas.





NOt that it will do any good..........



The power of the phrase "for thuuuuu chiiiiiiiiiilllllllllllldddddddrrrrrrrrruuuuuuuuuun " and its related baggage of political correctness will eclipse common sense there as well.
I fail to accept the fallback saw they use, "people need a place to work...." blah blah blah. Carpenters accept the risks they take on the jobsite, as well as 100 other professions. I also believe that those that have NO other option save working in a tavern..... Well.. that is complete bull to any person motivated enough to open a Sunday newspaper.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I fear it is only a matter of time before we have a National Ban, as the political forces shift and States' Rights erode. Looks like if I were ever to get married, she would have to know that a smoking room in my house is non-negotiable.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I heard this morning that the Latest in the UK is a proposal to want people to have a license to buy tobacco,,and the license has to be approved by your doctor that you are in good health and can smoke.

That will probably come to pass and it will here too ,,except first all the states have to go down,,then no smoking any where around children,,cars ,homes, parks, beaches etc.

Its always about the children but some of know its only about these pathetic assholes.

As the most civilized nations of the world wring their collective hands about someone smoking,, there are less civilized parts of the world are plotting to take us down..

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## yamaha6000 (Apr 6, 2007)

www.banthebanwisconsin.com Sign up!! Anyways, I've emailed several legislators and Doyle expressing my opinion on the ban. Not a single reply. Most of my friends, even non smokers, feel this is dumb. I know most people don't really care about smoking in bars, it makes me so mad because the only reason these are getting passed is because every politician wants to look like they "care" about us lowly residents who are too stupid to realize that smoking is not good for us.


----------

